# Hello from New Zealand



## DrDarkMatter (Aug 11, 2009)

hi all, just introducing myself as a new member. I have been indoor and outdoor target shooting for just under a year now. 

I have been progressing through many risers and limbs now I have lost count lol

now I seem to have settled on a setup I like, its only 66" but its about 42 lb at a 29" draw but it works well for me atm.

I have some easton x10's for outdoors and some easton 916's aluminiums for indoors, its nice as I just need to change the plunger when changing arrows, its works well. 

love archery and target shooting, I am just about to enter my first full fita ever coming next month and a graded 600 on the 80 in face shortly


I guesss thats it for now, nice to be here, I look forward to chating about all things archery


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* DrDarkMatter. Have fun here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!  :cheers:


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Welcome, Dude!*

Welcome to the site! I love it & I'm sure you will too.

BTW: what do they hunt in New Zealand? 

See you around,
Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard!:welcomesign:


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

*keeeeeeeeeeeeeweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!*

how's it going? good to see another kiwi on AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## DrDarkMatter (Aug 11, 2009)

thank you all for the warm welcome, man there is a lot to take in here, I am going to have to spend weeks just browsing through just a small tad of all the infomation here lol lol :lol3::lol3::lol3:


----------

